

Managing 1.4 Petabytes can be tough, see how Blip.tv does it - joshowens
http://webpulp.tv/post/972540904/blip-tv-jared-klett

======
jseifer
This was a really interesting interview and I was surprised at some of the
technology stack in use.

------
hydo
I was more shocked to see that they use CVS. Then I remember that at job-
before-last we were using RCS so I guess it's not all that weird.

------
tomggb
I can't believe people still use mod_perl...

